# testing my new rod/reel combo



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

you guys werent playing around those are some good numbers


----------



## Cody_Music (Mar 24, 2010)

36 1/2 in 13.5lbs


----------



## Cody_Music (Mar 24, 2010)

34in did not weigh. 
So at the end of the day we had nothing for the weigh-in but I had a great day.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sweet dude  i have a feeling your gonna like your new stradic  picked up another one today myself


----------



## Cody_Music (Mar 24, 2010)

> sweet dude  i have a feeling your gonna like your new stradic   picked up another one today  myself


I love it! Got to find the funds. Soo maybe 2 weeks or so.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > sweet dude  i have a feeling your gonna like your new stradic   picked up another one today  myself
> 
> 
> I love it! Got to find the funds. Soo maybe 2 weeks or so.


 get on strike zones mailing list for $30 off purchases over $150  that'll take it down to $170 + tax.....you cant beat that with a stick ;D


----------

